# Has anybody seen this behaviour in parakeets before?



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry its another video of rolo, I just want to know if anybody have seen this behaviour in parakeets before? She rocks her head and makes a little squeeking noise at the same time. She will closer her eyes and sometimes its even as though shes going to sleep??

Sorry the video is the wrong way around but you get the idea. 

YouTube - MOV00199


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Erm someone's in love and willing if you get my drift :whistling2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes spot on,flashing his eyes with a come up and see me sometime vibe.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

As the others have said, this bird is in the mood for love :lol2:

It may be brought on because you're stroking his back which is a very sexual area for birds (the male climbs on the females back to mate). As long as he's happy and not showing signs of sexual frustration or jealousy then it's not really a problem with a bird this size.


----------



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

9Red said:


> As the others have said, this bird is in the mood for love :lol2:
> 
> It may be brought on because you're stroking his back which is a very sexual area for birds (the male climbs on the females back to mate). As long as he's happy and not showing signs of sexual frustration or jealousy then it's not really a problem with a bird this size.


You don't even have to touch her to get her to do this, she sometimes does into this daze through just taking to her when shes in her cage??


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

she is squatting mate, if there was a male nearby she would be preggers by now.

the reason she is doing it toward you is because she has become imprinted on humans and see's you as a mate......
be gentle with her.....wink wink:whistling2:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

minky345 said:


> You don't even have to touch her to get her to do this, she sometimes does into this daze through just taking to her when shes in her cage??


Yep - she's basically saying 'I love you, lets make eggs together'. You could say its the birdy equivalent of batting her eyelashes at you. 

Consider yourself lucky you have a female bird - my male greencheeked conure Willow is feeling very romantic at the moment - he spent this afternoon on my shoulder tenderly grooming my fringe and eyebrows, muttering sweet nothings into my ear and trying to feed me bits of apple. Its very cute but very distracting when you're trying to make a serious phone call <3 :lol2:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

9Red said:


> Yep - she's basically saying 'I love you, lets make eggs together'. You could say its the birdy equivalent of batting her eyelashes at you.
> 
> Consider yourself lucky you have a female bird - my male greencheeked conure Willow is feeling very romantic at the moment - he spent this afternoon on my shoulder tenderly grooming my fringe and eyebrows, muttering sweet nothings into my ear and trying to feed me bits of apple. Its very cute but very distracting when you're trying to make a serious phone call <3 :lol2:



:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

9Red said:


> Yep - she's basically saying 'I love you, lets make eggs together'. You could say its the birdy equivalent of batting her eyelashes at you.
> 
> Consider yourself lucky you have a female bird - my male greencheeked conure Willow is feeling very romantic at the moment - he spent this afternoon on my shoulder tenderly grooming my fringe and eyebrows, muttering sweet nothings into my ear and trying to feed me bits of apple. Its very cute but very distracting when you're trying to make a serious phone call <3 :lol2:


 ha ha im glad ive got a female then lol


----------



## zmtab (Aug 28, 2009)

minky345 said:


> Sorry its another video of rolo, I just want to know if anybody have seen this behaviour in parakeets before? She rocks her head and makes a little squeeking noise at the same time. She will closer her eyes and sometimes its even as though shes going to sleep??
> 
> Sorry the video is the wrong way around but you get the idea.
> 
> YouTube - MOV00199


Looks like to me that he/she is just injoying the fuss just like my birds do


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

minky345 said:


> Sorry its another video of rolo, I just want to know if anybody have seen this behaviour in parakeets before? She rocks her head and makes a little squeeking noise at the same time. She will closer her eyes and sometimes its even as though shes going to sleep??
> 
> Sorry the video is the wrong way around but you get the idea.
> 
> YouTube - MOV00199


What you have to do is climb on her back, Then butt the back of her head, whiles dilating your pupils :lol2:.
YouTube - Indian Ringneck Mating Parody


----------

